# How to transport rods?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So for the first time I am Suv-less. Didn't think about it much at first, but i've always had a rack inside the vehicle for transporting my rods, and always leaving a few in there in case I ever ended up some place and wanted to fish.

I am now in a crew-cab gm, with an 8ft bed. I ended up getting a folding tonneau instead of a shell for versatility sake, but am at a loss how to store, or transport rods, espectially 9ft sections?

If anyone has any suggestions, comments, or photos, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you've got a few bucks you could get roof racks and a couple of ski racks. Go with the factory roof racks, some of the aftermarket once can screw up you paint job.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry I didn't read that you wanted to leave them in there. Wouldn't a 9' section fit diagonally in an 8' bed?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I use pvc drain pipe with a caps on the ends. The drain pipe is thinner walled so it's lighter and cheaper than regular 40 pvc, but still strong enough that I don't worry bout loading other gear on top of it.... Within reason


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hold it out the window and joust for pedestrians.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have never been able to understand the Tonneu cover thing on a Pick up. Kinda like boobs on a man...

You will have to buy crossbars and feet to fit your vehicle either Yakima or Thule. Might as well buy the wind deflector too. Then buy some lockable ski racks. There is no guarantee on theft but the racks will slow them down


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Get some boat rod holders (like the ones for the boat gunnels/ walls )mount them diagonally on the underside of the bed cover. Or try the inside walls of the bed just offset them at a angle


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Islander80 said:


> Sorry I didn't read that you wanted to leave them in there. Wouldn't a 9' section fit diagonally in an 8' bed?


I think he wanted try to maintain "protected" storage, at the very least, since he previously had an SUV and carried everything inside.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> I have never been able to understand the Tonneu cover thing on a Pick up. Kinda like boobs on a man...
> 
> You will have to buy crossbars and feet to fit your vehicle either Yakima or Thule. Might as well buy the wind deflector too. Then buy some lockable ski racks. There is no guarantee on theft but the racks will slow them down



Well, we're in America, where i think by obesity standards, half the men have boobs...

I wanted a method to increase dry and reasonable secure storage between locking tailgate and folding hard tonneau. Also wanted to have full bed access as needed. I knew that my surf rods would never fit inside of a camper shell so i went with the tonneau, with the idea that i could also throw deer on top of it if i had to. But that I could leave clothing, etc inside the bed and it would be dry.

Having said that, I'm second guessing myself for maybe getting a shell, and putting racks on top of it, although I would probably go the route of a pvc tube for transport, and ski racks for when I get to the beach.

The tahoe had racks inside (which fit 9ft sections) and yak and ski racks on the top. Once I got where I was going I unloaded onto the front basket. The basket I will be able to retro onto the new truck, but the rods are giving me some issues.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> Hold it out the window and joust for pedestrians.


Hey now, I was definitely on the running boards when that happened!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I miss the beach... And the ease of just leaving rods in the car right about now!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

How did you transport 9 ft sections before when you had an suv? From the looks on the above pic you used ski racks perhaps? I know in my Jeep Grand Cherokee with hanging straps inside, the longest I think I can carry and still close the hatch is 8 ft. Maybe a couple more inches but not much more. Any of my longer stuff still goes in my ski racks.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Get 2 piece rods. Never had a problem with mine. 12&11' ones go in sideways.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Probably not going to change your mind, but all my pick-ups with eight foot beds have had fiberglass caps. Vinyl coated gun racks lined the inside windows, and a rod carrying strap was mounted below the inside of the top. Could easily carry 14 rigs, more if I was careful. Broken down, the long rods would fit. Only rod that wouldn't fit was a 2pc/1pc Breakaway. Stored it diagonally in a sched 40 pvc pipe, either on top of all our gear, or on the floor under all that stuff. Gear and stuff included everything required for a weekend trip, or weeks of travel. Rear cap window and tailgate had locks, but not all that secure. If and when required, had a vinyl coated cable rigged vertically from outside rear window handle to hitch below. If somebody unlocked the window or tailgate, that cable prevented them from dropping the tailgate, or lifting the window. But as we know, even that only kept the casual thief from an intended quick hit.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

BigWillJ said:


> Probably not going to change your mind, but all my pick-ups with eight foot beds have had fiberglass caps. Vinyl coated gun racks lined the inside windows, and a rod carrying strap was mounted below the inside of the top. Could easily carry 14 rigs, more if I was careful. Broken down, the long rods would fit. Only rod that wouldn't fit was a 2pc/1pc Breakaway. Stored it diagonally in a sched 40 pvc pipe, either on top of all our gear, or on the floor under all that stuff. Gear and stuff included everything required for a weekend trip, or weeks of travel. Rear cap window and tailgate had locks, but not all that secure. If and when required, had a vinyl coated cable rigged vertically from outside rear window handle to hitch below. If somebody unlocked the window or tailgate, that cable prevented them from dropping the tailgate, or lifting the window. But as we know, even that only kept the casual thief from an intended quick hit.


No, you're not! Especially because I keep second guessing myself and thinking I will have to get a cap! I didn't initially honestly because I wanted to be able to get in and out of the sides without having to climb into the bed. Well Im about a foot too short to make that happen..... At this point just trying to see what options I have before taking a hit on the tonneau that is basically new, but I will sell for more than a 50% loss, while having to pay retail for a new cap.

I'm actually debating on getting a cap instead of trying to maybe do a rack bc, with the stuff on there, im thinking it will be cumbersome to get in and out of the bed.

As far as the 2pc/1pc, kind of where I am now. All my heavers are wri with the 9ft sections same as the BA stuff.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lil red jeep said:


> How did you transport 9 ft sections before when you had an suv? From the looks on the above pic you used ski racks perhaps? I know in my Jeep Grand Cherokee with hanging straps inside, the longest I think I can carry and still close the hatch is 8 ft. Maybe a couple more inches but not much more. Any of my longer stuff still goes in my ski racks.


Mike,

In my tahoe i could fit 9ft tips. A bunch of us installed internal roof racks a la HAT80's design. I could fit everything I wanted to inside for transport. The ski racks would be used for whoever was riding with me, or when we were already on sand and away from road debris. If you look at the photo and look inside the rear window you can see the racks


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

NTKG said:


> I knew that my surf rods would never fit inside of a camper shell so i went with the tonneau


Everyone I know has a camper shell opens back sliding window, insert fishing rods with out breaking them down. Rods up the middle between your shoulder and the passengers.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Everyone I know has a camper shell opens back sliding window, insert fishing rods with out breaking them down. Rods up the middle between your shoulder and the passengers.


Percy,

I don't have a sliding back window


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

This is what I use.








I painted it red to match the car. 

I have a smaller white one that I have not painted yet that I can keep (4) 5 ft aluminum sand spikes in. You still need a rack for this and I take my stuff out at night if we stay at a motel.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

NTKG said:


> Well, we're in America, where i think by obesity standards, half the men have boobs...


Man let me tell you about a few I see in the gym on a daily basis!!!!! 

Even with a shell you at ill may have issues by having to keep you sliding back glass open. I drive a 4Runner and use ski racks but I want to do something on the inside I just haven't taken the time to figure it out. I currently use ski racks but there are times I just want to leave the rods on the inside. So I fully understand

I'd use a Hitch hauler to throw a deer on before I'd put it on top of the Tonneu cover. It will slide off of it anyway so a cheap hitch hauler I think is the way to go for a deer.

Lastly, the picture you posted, that is one nice rig you no longer have.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Man let me tell you about a few I see in the gym on a daily basis!!!!!
> 
> Even with a shell you at ill may have issues by having to keep you sliding back glass open. I drive a 4Runner and use ski racks but I want to do something on the inside I just haven't taken the time to figure it out. I currently use ski racks but there are times I just want to leave the rods on the inside. So I fully understand
> 
> I'd use a Hitch hauler to throw a deer on before I'd put it on top of the Tonneu cover. It will slide off of it anyway so a cheap hitch hauler I think is the way to go for a deer.


SOunds like you have an understanding of my first world problems.....

i had a hitch that i used on the Tahoe... was much more convenient than lifting a big buck up..... After this season I told myself i didn't care if i drove an extra 2 ft behind the bed, that thing is getting used...

I'll try and come up with some photos, one of us drives a 4runner and we have the same style rack. The Late HAT80's design was the best we could come up with. Solid, yet kept them out of the way enough to use the rest of the vehicle for storage.

I dont have a sliding rear glass so either way i think my options are rack of some sort, a shell of some sort, and pvc for transport. i still have the front rack and ski racks for when i get on location.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

NTKG said:


> ....... without having to climb into the bed. Well Im about a foot too short to make that happen..... im thinking it will be cumbersome to get in and out of the bed.


I solved that problem. I rarely climb into the pick-up bed. With some planning, I can load and retrieve using a hook and pole.....tackle boxes, buckets, coolers, beach chairs, you name it. Also have a neat little trick when crabbing, by using something as simple as a slab of cardboard. Put twenty collapsible traps on the cardboard and push in. Grab the cardboard and pull 'em out. Galv tub, baskets, the works. All while standing behind the truck. Only time I climb in is when loading for a trip and lots of things need to be neatly and tightly packed. Even then, it can mostly be yanked out with hook and pole.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

NTKG said:


> Percy,
> 
> I don't have a sliding back window


Buy one


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Buy one


Damn Percy,

I think I'd rather trade the truck in on another tahoe before I try and install a electronics and new back glass


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> Hold it out the window and joust for pedestrians.


This. +1


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

My 98 4Runner Limited is my huntin fishin truck. I also have a Super Duty crew cab that loves diesel fuel ...I will use it if I am towing my boat or have more than one passenger. Love driving the Yota and I don't have a great deal of money in it. I bought it for 4800 Use it for putting around town and running errands also. It does very good in the sand with a non aggressive treaded tire rides great on the high way. 

Maybe you need to get you a huntin fishin truck


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

^^ There's an idea.
Unfortunately, if your Domestic Administrator is like mine, she won't see the logic in this. 
But it really is true. 

On the topic of roof storage, it's interesting to me that ski racks seem to be the go to. 
I guess if they work well, and are readily available, there's really no market for a rod specific roof rack. 
My hunt/fish truck is also a 4Runner. '96. 
I also kayak. So, my do all roof storage is foam kayak supports. They slide right over my factory roof rack bars. I cut V's in them, and bungy my rods down. 
Been doing that for 15years with no issue. 
Of course I don't leave my rods unattended, and generally travel with a mean ass Labrador.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> Hold it out the window and joust for pedestrians.


Remindes me of being a teenager on a mo-ped.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

NTKG, if you decide on a camper/cap look into the fold out side windows rather than the sliding ones. imho they allow for much better access to the bed.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> I have never been able to understand the Tonneu cover thing on a Pick up. Kinda like boobs on a man...
> 
> You will have to buy crossbars and feet to fit your vehicle either Yakima or Thule. Might as well buy the wind deflector too. Then buy some lockable ski racks. There is no guarantee on theft but the racks will slow them down


I would agree, lose it and get a cap. You may end up needing to sleep in in, so get sliding windows with screens.
8 foot bed, just lay the rod tips diagonal in the bed, 9 foot tips are no problem. I would rig drum rods up, then break the rod down and stick the point of the hook in the tip section, never seemed to get too tangled up.


----------

